# The joy of a nosy cat!!



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Called Manny cat this morning, started to worry because she didn´t arrive, about to look in shed and saw her IN THE NAVAJO on the dashboard with a pitiful look on her little face.
Now I am sure you know whats coming, she had peed on MY couch.
Thank goodness we have loose covers so I whipped it off, stuck it in cold water and vinegar. The original upholstrey won´t easily come off, its sewn on. I´ve sponged it with vinegar and water mix and hopeing when its dry the cats pee smell will be gone.
Just what I wanted to do today 

Jan


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I would think that would **** anyone off myself included. Are the covers not zipped on.Never thought of using vinegar, be interested to know if that works.

cabby


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

There is a spray you can get, forget its name,sorry, will ask DIL when she gets home from work. Works for dog/cat/baby urine accidents. Got rid of smell on their fabric suite.

Sue


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Vinegar is a good deodorant for urine stains, Cabby

The other excellent deodorant is ammonia

One of the best ways of refreshing and cleaning carpets and upholstery 

Smells a bit when it's wet 

Once dried there is no lingering smells

I always clean my carpets with it, freshens ,brightens ,deodorises 

Aldra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

cabby said:


> I would think that would **** anyone off myself included. Are the covers not zipped on.Never thought of using vinegar, be interested to know if that works.
> 
> cabby


Sorry its taken a while to answer, but I´ve been off the air (Orange pay as you go stopped going) :frown2:
Vinegar works for lots of nasty smells.
We had a young chap lodging with us for a while, had to tell him he stunk and he reformed. I did his washing and put vinegar in the last rinse to get rid of the pong from his t-shirts, after 3 goes it had completely gone.
The cushion is in the shed, we have given it a spray 3 times a day and there is an improvement. We can´t put it out in the fresh air `cause its blinkin raining on and off. Will keep you informed.
Jan


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Our daughters cat
Has had a kitten

Well she had two

But one a breach was dead

It's a ginger

If it's a Tom
And I thought all gingers were toms

She will call it Oedipus pus 

After our family cat

Lived to an old age

Aldra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

cabby said:


> I would think that would **** anyone off myself included. Are the covers not zipped on.Never thought of using vinegar, be interested to know if that works.
> 
> cabby


 Forgot to say cabby, the proper covers are zipped, but they also have other fixings all the way through the cushion, if we cut them the cover is no longer tight so we have to try to get rid of the stink this way.

*SUE. *Don´t forget I am not in England, I may not be able to get the stuff you are talking about, but I dare say there is something similar.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Wel I think you can get ammonia

Of course 

I maybe wrong

But it does work

Well at least in England 
Aldra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

The best method for urine smells is - a 10% solution of biological detergent - wash - rinse - dry (with a hair dryer if in a hurry). Once dry, agitate a spirit such as white vinegar or surgical spirit into the area. This lifts the last of the fat deposits present in urine. Ammonia or ammonia based products can cause the cat to over mark the area as it smells like urine to them!
I would not let the cat into the van until the clean up is complete as cats are notorious for over marking urine if they can detect the least little bit!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

patp said:


> The best method for urine smells is - a 10% solution of biological detergent - wash - rinse - dry (with a hair dryer if in a hurry). Once dry, agitate a spirit such as white vinegar or surgical spirit into the area. This lifts the last of the fat deposits present in urine. Ammonia or ammonia based products can cause the cat to over mark the area as it smells like urine to them!
> I would not let the cat into the van until the clean up is complete as cats are notorious for over marking urine if they can detect the least little bit!


Thanks patp.
The loose cover is completely smell free (to my good nose:smile2
Its the orig. cover that was/is the problem, can´t remove that without a major refitting by an upholsterer (rare in this area). I think we are winning though.
Howsomever :grin2: We have an alternative if the major job is needed, a cushion from the second caravan we owned in the late 80´is an Eldis Mistral. We kept the upholstry because it was in perfect condition and still is. Its the exact size, except the shape is straight rather than the rounded fronts as they are now.
The reason the cat peed in there is because she was frightened, she does that in her basket in the car when we take her to the vet. Hans didn´t know she had followed him in the night before thats why she was shut in all night, poor little thing. Not her fault, human error.
Thanks to all for the tips everyone.
Jan


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

_*Reporting in.*_
Its been fine dry and a bit windy today so the cushion is getting a good airing.
Just stuck my nose deep into the foam and all I smell is a faint tinge of vinegar.
Mind you, I have smelt the blessed thing so many times, maybe I am getting used to it  who knows.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well it's a long time since I had a cat

Not so a pup that peeded freely everywhere 

And he's not mine

And my suspicion is my daughter and grandson

Are not checking as frequently as they should
Still
Ammonia shifted the smell

The pup didn't return
He started to mark territory

Rinsed with ammonia 

Finished

Now all I need is how to stop a Rhodesian ridgeback pup

Chewing everything he can get hold off?.

Stop him careering around the house at breakneck speed

Rushing round the garden and chewing my plants

He is not even mine

Shadow is as much use as nothing

PROB knackered, very patient an occasional outburst to put him in his place

Still he is a loving baby

Aldra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Its 9 days since the incident, after the vinegar treatment I sprayed with a foam carpet cleaner because I think we over did the vinegar and it smelt almost as bad as the cats pee.
Still the vinegar smell was there, SO _*s*it or bust*_ I thought.
Propped the cushion against the wall and put the hose pipe on full blast and absolutely soaked the cushion. That was a few days ago, it is now dry been in the MH for 2 hours doors and windows all shut, sun on the roof and no nasty smell so far. :animalcat::signsigh:
A very hopeful Jan


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well I'd have gone for a weak solution of ammonia

But what do I know of cats?

My last cat, Oedipus-pus 

Died many years ago

At a ripe old age 

Aldra


----------

